# MOM.exe - Fehler beim Initalisieren von .NET Framework



## LOLUNDLOL (23. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag,

kriege immer diesen Fehler wenn ich den Laptop starte.
Laptop Daten:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
AMD Radeon HD 6700M Series
Intel i7-2670 CPU Quad-Core 2,20 GHz

MfG

Lol²


----------



## GeForce (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo 
Du musst einfach nur .net Framework 4 installieren, das bekommst du hier: 
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (eigenständiger Installer) aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.

Die "MOM.exe" ist bestandteil vom Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## LOLUNDLOL (25. Dezember 2013)

GeForce schrieb:


> Hallo
> Du musst einfach nur .net Framework 4 installieren, das bekommst du hier:
> Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (eigenständiger Installer) aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen.
> 
> Die "MOM.exe" ist bestandteil vom Catalyst Control Center.


 
ok. Danke.
Das hat mir indirekt geholfen. 
MfG


----------

